# Early Perry Davis Bottle Question



## JimSchmidt (Aug 25, 2011)

Does anyone have any information on what the shape of Perry Davis Veg Pain Killer bottles were in the mid- to late-1850s?  Here's why:

 I have an 1858 letter from a guy in California written to Perry Davis & Co. in Providence, RI...he was concerened that some local druggists were using counterfeit Davis labels as well as counterfeit bottles (and - presumably - counterfeit contents)...he had enclosed the alleged counterfeit label with his letter (unfortunately, the label no longer exists)...he described the alleged counterfeit bottle as "having 12 sides, being nearly round"...sure doesn't sound like the Davis bottles I have seen on various websites or at shows.

 Any thoughts? Sound like the California druggists were making money off Davis' good name?

 I'll be posting an image and transcript of the letter on my blog in the next few weeks.

 Many Thanks,

 Jim Schmidt
http://civilwarmed.blogspot.com

 Patent Medicine posts:
http://civilwarmed.blogspot.com/p/patent-medicine-collection.html


----------



## epackage (Aug 25, 2011)

This is the oldest one I see on e-bay...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Bottle-Davis-Vegetable-Pain-Killer-OP-/110730344562?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c80af872


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's some discussions on Davis

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/searchpro.asp?phrase=perry+davis&author=&forumid=ALL&topicreply=both&message=body&timeframe=%3E&timefilter=0&language=single&top=300&criteria=AND&minRank=0&sortMethod=r&submitbutton=+OK+


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 25, 2011)

The Davis bottles used basically the same rectangular form throughout the 19th century.
 Davis's medicine's popularity made it a particular target for conterfeits. He also had problems with people refilling and reselling his bottles. One attempt to avoid this was to offer a refund on the label for returned bottles.

 photo from a Glassworks auction


----------



## JimSchmidt (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  FYI, I also found a c. 1860 Perry Davis ad at Library of Congress website (see below)...I think it's a fair guess then that the California druggists were selling counterfeit Pain Killer.  I'll have a post up on the blog in a week or so!  Jim


----------



## RIBottleguy (Aug 26, 2011)

The oldest style Davis bottle has a rolled lip.  I've seen about five of them between ebay and online auctions.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 26, 2011)

whats the date on the coupon on the back of that one?
 I've always considered these to be contemporary with the ring/collar lip ones. Just an alternate lip treatment.
 An earlier dated coupon would be interesting to see.


----------

